
AMA about Lemmy, an open source, Federated alternative to Reddit - rapnie
https://old.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/guklhr/we_are_the_devs_behind_lemmy_an_open_source/
======
blaser-waffle
What steps are they gonna take to keep it from being Voat?

Happy there is another alternative, but it'll take more than FOSS optimism to
make it a viable replacement.

~~~
nolroz
Yeah, what happened there? I was excited when it first came out but I've never
seen any good content. Just political vitriol.

~~~
bzb3
Reddit is bad too. Apparently it isn't, but if you read it closely, you'll see
it's all circlejerking and demonisation of the other side.

I think it is just impossible to have a massive internet forum to discuss
politics without it turning into rubbish.

